# Geschwindigkeit Wlan vs Lan



## GTHPN (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo...

Habe zuhause Wlan und der Laptop ist mit 54 mbps verbunden mit 99%
 und verschiebt mit grade mal 950 kb/sek Dateien auf mein NAS...

Wenn ich das Lan Kabel anstecke mit 100 Mbit verschiebt er die Dateien mit 10 MB/sek 

...da stimmt das verhältnis nicht oder ???

Woher kommt das??


----------



## proxygyn (7. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist die Verbindung doch nicht so gut, wie die 99% suggeriert. Empfängt Du noch weitere WLANs?


----------



## GTHPN (7. Februar 2011)

jo die von den nachbarn...

...naja sitze in sichtverbindung zum Router...4-5 m ???


----------



## Asdener (8. Februar 2011)

Bei WLAN wird die Bandbreite geteilt. (Das heißt: 100Mbits/10Nutzer =10 Mbits Brutto, jedoch wird die hälfte für andere transfers benötigt -> 5MBits) so hab ich es in der schule gelernt

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Crymes (8. Februar 2011)

Besorge dir N-Wlan mit 300 Mbit/s, das ist ungefähr gleichschnell wie dein Lan.

Bei mir macht das 54er so ca. 2-3 Mbit/s, wird aber durch die langsamen Fritzbox Speicherverwaltung limitiert, obwohl ich als Dateisystem-glaube ich- ext2 hab.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mit WLAN N ungefär 25MBit/s.
In der Taskleiste wird aber etwas von 220MBit/s erzählt.

Beim WLAN hängt es immer von beiden Seiten (Sender und Empfänger) ab.
Der Sender wird in meinem Fall wahrscheinlich begrenzen, da ich mit 54Mbit/s nur 5Mbit/s weniger habe.


----------



## GTHPN (8. Februar 2011)

Asdener schrieb:


> Bei WLAN wird die Bandbreite geteilt. (Das heißt: 100Mbits/10Nutzer =10 Mbits Brutto, jedoch wird die hälfte für andere transfers benötigt -> 5MBits) so hab ich es in der schule gelernt
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme




Ja aber bin der einzige der da dran hängt...bekomme ich das trotzdem nur 10 ab???

Na bringt ja nix immer auf zu rüsten wenn es dann doch nicht hält was es verspricht und die Wlan Leistung ist doch wirklich zu wenig oder???


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

Man sollte von WLAN einfach net erwarten, dass es an LAN rankommt. Bei LAN haste eigentlich immer ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## MerciundDanke (9. Februar 2011)

GTHPN schrieb:


> jo die von den nachbarn...
> 
> ...naja sitze in sichtverbindung zum Router...4-5 m ???



Wieso ziehst Du da dann nicht einfach ein langes Kabel? WLAN überzeugt mich nämlich so oder so auch nicht sonderlich..


----------



## P@inkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn man keine Kabelschächte Inder Wand hat, dann kan man auch keins zieen.
Achso es gibt doch auch noch DLan.
Was haltet ihr davon,hat da jmd schon eine gute Verbindung aufgebaut?


----------



## MerciundDanke (9. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Kabelschächte Inder Wand hat, dann kan man auch keins zieen.
> Achso es gibt doch auch noch DLan.
> Was haltet ihr davon,hat da jmd schon eine gute Verbindung aufgebaut?



Ja, aber er hat ja geschrieben, dass er knapp 4-5m in Sichtweite davon entfernt sitzt. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einem Lan-Kabel dran gehen.

Also ich selbst habe DLan noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ein Bekannter ist davon überzeugt und findet es sehr gut. Allerdings kosten diese Steckdosenaufsätze auch noch ordentlich was.. Trotzdem, scheint es ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Crymes (11. Februar 2011)

Ich und mein Freund haben D-Lan.
Wir beide finden, dass es keinen Unterschied zum Lan-Kabel gibt.
Sehr stabil und die neuesten sind auch noch sehr schnell!


----------



## Sturmi (11. Februar 2011)

Dann haben aber du und dein Freund was mit dem LAN falsch gemacht  D-LAN kommt nicht mal ansatzweise an Gigabit-LAN ran und ist auch teurer. Wenn man also die Möglichkeit hat Kabel zu legen (Leerrohre in der Wand z.B.), dann sollte man das auch tun. Ist einfach das Optimum.


----------



## Crymes (11. Februar 2011)

Kabel sind natürlich das Beste, dass möchte ich nicht bestreiten.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass D-LAN so stabil ist, wie ein Kabel und daher WLAN (über mehrere Etagen) vorzuziehen ist


----------



## MerciundDanke (11. Februar 2011)

Ja, wenn ich kein normales LAN benutzen könnte, wäre mir glaube ich DLAN auch lieber als WLAN..
Aber ist halt wirklich noch relativ teuer in der Anschaffung. Vor allem, wenn mehr als zwei Leute in einem Haus leben, die davon Gebrauch machen wollen..


----------

